# More proof tarpon are breeding here?



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I caught this little guy in a bayou not too far from Freeport. Measured out about 30". He was miles upstream from the bay. Hell, I caught a bass just before I got the tarpon. I'm guessing he's a resident. I doubt one that size would be migrating.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

You know when i was growing up my dad and i used to catch tons of small tarpon where the river dumps into the corpus shipchannel...We would spend hrs catchin them on fly one after another....


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

That's awesome! Those bass better look out.


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

Juvi Tarpon. Maverick. Secluded bayou.

you sure you weren't in the Everglades???

Congrats on the catch!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Good job Scott. Here's a shot of his bigger brother we C&R just outside the mouth of the Brazos on Saturday...

Chris


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

It's not that they are necessarily "breeding here" - the generally held belief is that they spawn far offshore and the larval tarpon recruit into the estuaries. After large storms like Rita and Ike, we should expect increased recruitment so long as our winters don't get too cold. The fish could breed as far south as Mexico, if not off South Texas, and the larval tarpon drift northward with the currents.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Let's Go,

That is so cool!! It does my heart good to read that and see that picture.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Let's Go Scott, check the Tarpon Tomorrow board and if you can, come down to POC and sit in on Dr. Aults presentation on the tagging program. Some interesting data.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

couple of years ago I caught about 50 or so juvi tarpon behind beach bait and tackle in that marsh we were redfishing and got into that school of them they were only about a foot and a half but alot of fun and was really neat to see that. I catch them all the time out of the mouth of the brazos river. I released one about 3 years ago that would of been the present state record but I could never kill one of those fish.


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Would have been???? Rob, you know Ronnies fish was much mo bigga!, Guess Ronnies fiah really would'nt counted towards a record due to getting hit by el tiberon.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice catch and very interesting thread.


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

tarpon young-of-the-year in Texas...

at least three size classes... an important question is the contribution of Texas estuaries y-o-y to migratory stocks?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

when did you snag them?


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

captured month of October...


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

I know exactly where that is, thats in choclate bayou up past horse shoe bend. I can tell from the background. And im glad a 2cooler finally got one posted from there, my cousin caught several fishing up the bayou there under the lights. And i know a few kayak fisherman that have caught them that size recently. It's crazy seeing them that far up.


----------

